# Οι καλύτερες προειδοποιήσεις σε προϊόντα



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2011)

Έχετε αναρωτηθεί ποτέ πόσο ηλίθιους μας θεωρούν αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τα χάρτινα ποτήρια για καφέ, όταν γράφουν «προσοχή, το περιεχόμενο καίει;» Εγώ πάντως, ναι. Μέχρι που ανακάλυψα περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή, στην οποία μια κυρία πήρε ως αποζημίωση από τα McDonalds ένα υπέρογκο ποσό επειδή κάηκε στο αυτοκίνητο του ανιψιού της, με τον καφέ που μόλις είχε αγοράσει... γιατί στήριξε το (χάρτινο) ποτήρι ανάμεσα στα πόδια της, και του έβγαλε το καπάκι για να προσθέσει ζάχαρη και καφέ.
:blink:

Τέλος πάντων, ας μην πολυλογώ. Μια σειρά από μουρλές προειδοποιήσεις παρακάτω:

A label on a baby stroller warns: “Remove child before folding.”
A popular scooter for children warns: “This product moves when used.”
A cartridge for a laser printer warns, “Do not eat toner.”
A can of self-defense pepper spray warns users: “May irritate eyes”

Και επίσης:


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, Παλάβρα!!! 

Εξηγείς λίγο το γιατί είναι ηλίθιο να προειδοποιείς ότι το περιεχόμενο καίει και γιατί η κυρία πήρε ως αποζημίωση υπέρογκο ποσό; Δεν τα κατάλαβα λόγω ηλιθιότητας... χαχαχαχα


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2011)

Η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση έχει αφήσει ιστορία, την αναφέρουν μάλιστα σχετικές πηγές ως χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα frivolous lawsuit*: η κυρία αγόρασε καφέ που πρέπει να σερβίρεται ζεστός (σκέψου γαλλικό), και μετά κάηκε, και ζήτησε αποζημίωση ύψους περίπου 3 εκ. δολαρίων επειδή ο καφές έκαιγε και την έκαψε.

____________
*Δεν φτάνει πάντως τούτον εδώ που έκανε αγωγή στον εαυτό του επειδή του επέτρεψε να συλληφθεί, και μετά ζήτησε από το κράτος να του πληρώσει τα χρήματα επειδή δεν είχε, λέει, εισόδημα στη φυλακή. Δεν είναι να απορείς που στην Αμερική έχουν τέτοια φήμη οι δικηγόροι...


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2011)

Χεχεχε, litigation lawyers lurking, and logic lacking, labels lamely laden. 

Για να μην τα αντιγράφω όλα: *Dumb and Funny Warning Labels On Products*.

Μερικά ενδεικτικά:
Toilet Plunger 
Caution: Do not use near power lines.

Hair Coloring 
Do not use as an ice cream topping.

Stridex Foaming Face Wash 
May contain foam.

Komatsu Floodlight 
This floodlight is capable of illuminating large areas, even in the dark

Fire Extinguisher: 
Caution: Non-Flammable

Auto-Shade Widnshield Visor 
Warning: Do not drive with sunshade in place. Remove from windshield before starting ignition.

RCA Television Remote Control 
Not Dishwasher Safe

Hair Dryer 
Warning: Do not use while sleeping. 

Road Sign 
Caution water on road during rain.

Road Sign 
Cemetery Road. Dead End

Church Parking Lot Sign 
Thou shalt not park

Silk Soy Milk 
Shake well and buy often

500-piece puzzle: 
Some assembly required.

American Airlines Peanuts 
Instructions: open packet, eat nuts.
...​
Και δυο από τα αγαπημένα μου:

Packet of Nuts: May contain nuts

και κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας του Μπους του νεότερου:


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2011)

Σε σακούλα με φιστίκια: warning: contains nuts
Σε εμφιαλωμένο νερό: may be drunk cold
Το καλύτερο όμως το είχα δει σε συσκευασία κατεψυγμένου ψαριού : suitable for human consumption. Εμένα αυτό με είχε ανησυχήσει πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2011)

Χαχά :) Είναι ο αντίποδας των οδηγιών σε δολώματα, σκυλοτροφές κτλ, όπου γράφουν ότι δεν προορίζεται προς ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2011)

SBE said:


> Σε σακούλα με φιστίκια: warning: contains nuts
> Σε εμφιαλωμένο νερό: may be drunk cold
> Το καλύτερο όμως το είχα δει σε συσκευασία κατεψυγμένου ψαριού : suitable for human consumption. Εμένα αυτό με είχε ανησυχήσει πολύ.


 
Αυτό με τα φιστίκια δεν είναι παράλογο. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρουν όλοι ποιοι ξηροί καρποί είναι nuts ή seeds. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι με αλλεργίες σε διάφορα nuts κι έτσι η προειδοποίηση είναι για νομική κατοχύρωση. Για την ιστορία, σχεδόν ό,τι κυκλοφορεί εδώ (ΗΒ) γράφει ότι "may contain traces of nuts", ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται για κατεψυγμένο ψάρι. Οι καθαρισμένες τροφές, όπως φιλέτο κοτόπουλου και ψαριού, πάντα γράφουν ότι μπορεί να περιέχουν κόκαλα ενώ επίσης και το γάλα αναφέρεται, αν υπάρχει ("may contain milk" ή "contains milk").


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό με τα φιστίκια δεν είναι παράλογο. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρουν όλοι ποιοι ξηροί καρποί είναι nuts ή seeds.


Δεν είναι περίεργο όμως να γράφει η συσκευασία, ξερωγώ, walnuts, ή peanuts, ή peanut butter (παρακάτω) και ο άλλος να μην είναι σίγουρος αν το προϊόν έχει ξηρούς καρπούς;


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Κάπου έχω ξαναβάλει τέτοια προειδοποίηση, αλλά βαριέμαι να την ψάξω τώρα.





Only for literate dogs (or law abiding owners). Illiterate ones do as they please.


*walking the dog* στο Urban dictionary και στο Sex-Lexis

Walking the dog - Rufus Thomas


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2014)

Κρεμάς στο σκύλο σου μια ταμπέλα "αναλφάβητος", τον χώνεις μέσα χωρίς λουρί και φεύγεις σφυρίζοντας αδιάφορα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)

Remove the child before washing.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 15, 2016)

Πολύ ωραία ετικέτα.  Και από ελληνική τσάντα, βλέπω· δεν την ήξερα τη μάρκα, αλλά τη μάρτυράνε τα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2016)

Τα εισαγωγικά θα μπορούσαν να είναι και γαλλικά.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2017)

...
33 Ridiculous Signs


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 29, 2017)

Don't sit on the fence... κλαίω...

Don't hit the car in front of you... μα φυσικά, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να πατήσω φρένο για να τη φέρω στον από πίσω.


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2017)

Ωστόσο, για να πούμε (μόνο ενός) στραβού το δίκιο, η ταμπέλα που λέει «Είσοδος στη θάλασσα» μπορεί να δείχνει ένα σημείο (ίσως το μόνο κατάλληλο) για να μπει κανείς στο νερό (αποφεύγοντας ίσως κάποια εμπόδια). Κατά τα άλλα το βιντεάκι είναι υπέροχο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 31, 2017)

Πολύ αστείο... και λίγο θλιβερό. Υποθέτω ότι ορισμένες από τις πινακίδες αποτελούν δείγματα της κουλτούρας φιλοδικίας που επικρατεί σε ορισμένα μέρη, ή απλώς τής απόλυτης εφαρμογής κατά τ' άλλα λογικών κανόνων. Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στα φιστίκια, αλλά και σε συσκευασίες που δείχνουν τα πατατάκια μέσα σε ένα μπολ και γράφουν από κάτω «πρόταση σερβιρίσματος», λες και περιμένει κανείς να βρει μπολ μέσα στο σακουλάκι! Αν και, με τόσον αέρα που έχουν μέσα τα σακουλάκια, ίσως θα χωρουσε ένα.

Θα μπορούσε να είχε δουλέψει λίγο καλύτερα τον τίτλο τού βίντεο, πάντως, ώστε να βγει σωστό λογοπαίγνιο.


----------

